# Need an idea for boneless chicken breasts tonight!



## chave982 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, so I was planning on grilling a few chicken breasts for me and my friend who's visiting tonight, but I forgot to put the chicken in a marinade this morning. 

Any ideas on a decent grilled chicken breasts dish that I will only have about 30 minutes to make? I almost ALWAYS marinade my chicken breasts for at least a few hours, so I'm a bit at a loss here... 

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2007)

Try this from another thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=475322&postcount=7


----------



## chave982 (Aug 27, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Try this from another thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=475322&postcount=7


 
Thanks...is deli-style brown mustard a decent substitute for dijon mustard?  I've actually always wondered this...


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 27, 2007)

make a curry sauce, then cube the chicken and add it to boiling salt water with star anise, ginger, garlic, cloves, fenugreek leaves and fennel seeds.
5 mins later then will be cooked, now add that to the curry sauce and serve with Rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2007)

You still have time to pound it out thin first, marinade in whatever, and pan sear.  Dip in seasoned flour (salt, pepper, garlic powder, etc.) and saute 3 or so minutes per side, remove and tent for 5 or so minutes.  Chicken will be tender and juicy.  If you use a combination teriyaki, white wine, and pineapple you can slice and top some rice, some spring onions for flavor and garnish.  In the rice you can add some veggies (peas, asparagus, peppers of some kind, carrots, etc..  Basically, you could have a meal in a bowl.

Remove some of the marinade before you add your chicken to it and heat it, thicken with a slurry, and serve as a sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Thanks...is deli-style brown mustard a decent substitute for dijon mustard? I've actually always wondered this...



Obviously it won't taste the same, but if you prefer brown mustard, I don't see why it wouldn't work. You might want to pair it with a different herb; I don't use brown mustard, so I don't have a suggestion, but maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2007)

I think thyme will still work just fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2007)

I just pan roasted a BS chicken breast and I'm going to make a quesadilla before I run off to a meeting.


----------



## RajunCajun (Aug 27, 2007)

Also, if you are only going to marinade for such a short time, do so at room temp. That will help speed the process along.

Paul


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I just pan roasted a BS chicken breast and I'm going to make a quesadilla before I run off to a meeting.



Will there be leftovers?  Will your house be unlocked?  Where do you live?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 27, 2007)

This isn't grilled, but there is never any of it left.... Give it a try!

*Chicken in Red Wine Vinegar Sauce
*
6 servings

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
one whole chicken (about 4 pounds) cut into 10 pieces—you could use all breasts or all leg portions if you prefer)
sea salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste
4 shallots, finely chopped
1 cup top quality red wine vinegar
1 cup crème fraîche (or heavy cream, preferably not ultrapasteurized)
finely chopped fresh (flat-leaf) parsley for garnish

1. Mix salt and pepper together in a small bowl. Split each chicken breast in half, then halve each piece again.

2. Heat the oil and melt the butter in a deep-sided 12-inch sauté pan over medium-high heat. (If your pan isn’t large enough to hold all the chicken in a single layer, use 2 smaller pans, and put half the chicken, oil, and butter in each one.) Rub the chicken pieces with the salt and pepper mixture. When the oil is hot but not smoking, use tongs to add the chicken, skin side down. Brown on both sides until the skin becomes beautifully golden brown, and the chicken is thoroughly cooked, about 12 minutes on each side.

3. Remove the chicken to a serving platter and cover loosely with aluminum foil to keep warm. Pour off about one-half the fat in the pan. Add the shallots to the remaining oil and brown over medium high heat. Slowly add the vinegar to the skillet and boil until reduced by half. (The fumes will definitely clear your sinuses—great for a cold!!) Add the crème fraîche and cook until the mixture is well blended and has turned a nutty brown color, about 5 minutes. Return the chicken to the pan to coat thoroughly and heat briefly in the sauce.

4. Return to the platter, garnish with parsley, and serve immediately.
If there is extra sauce, pass it in a small bowl.

_Teacher’s Tips:_ 1.Be sure the vinegar has boiled down enough before you add the crème fraîche or you’ll end up with a beige, watery sauce.
2. Pork chops also work admirably in this preparation. Brown Chinese vinegar makes a tasty substitution for the red wine vinegar, as well.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 27, 2007)

I know I say this all the time, but how about Blackened?  Brine the breasts for a bit before you cook them, so they are still nice and juicy.

Have you considered stuffing the breasts with anything?  A nice duxelle?

Bourbon Glazed Chicken with Peaches?  Apricot Brandied Chicken Breasts?  Chicken-Fried Chicken Breasts w/ Cream Gravy?  Pan Roasted Chicken Breasts with a Honey Dijon Pan Gravy?


----------



## Dina (Aug 27, 2007)

How about a chicken tortilla soup or some chicken/cheese/hot sauce tacos?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 27, 2007)

Salt, pepper, lemon juice, and butter is a simple and tasty way to season it. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> I know I say this all the time, but how about Blackened? Brine the breasts for a bit before you cook them, so they are still nice and juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 27, 2007)

I usually do mine inside.  I don't get the heat up all that high.  I prefer to "bronze" my food instead of "blacken".  Read Paul Prudhomme's cookbook "The Prudhomme Family Cookbook" about the differences between blackening and bronzing.

Something else to think about.  When I was first getting into professional cooking, I would use a Coleman Camp Stove (two-burner kind) and a cast iron skillet outside.  Drove my neighbors crazy


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, as it happens, I have all three things - that cookbook, camp stove and cast iron skillet!

Good ideas - thanks!

Lee


----------

